# Feathers



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone shoot feather's on your carbon arrows? I'm thinking about switching. I have 2" blazers on my carbon express arrow's. Can't get a tight group at all. I have a set of cheap arrows with 4" vanes that group really well. Especially when I shoot out to 30 yds or more. So, i'm thinking about stripping the carbon express and going with 4" vanes. I really would like to try feathers. Just wanted to hear everyone's positives and negatives. My biggest concern was, will my whisker biscuit cause any damage to the feathers and will it affect flight. Also, i'm alittle concerned with the Little reading i've done about feather's placed to the right or the left. I wouldn't know which direction to install them so, i'd have to have someone do it for me. Then, I still wouldn't know if it was done correctly or not. That's why i'm asking you guy's. Just alittle help please.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Both my daughters are shooting feathers on their carbon arrows. One is using a whisker biscuit rest...the other use to, but has switched to a drop away because of the noise. They work fine, no problems. Both daughters killed animals last weekend.

Feathers come in right and left depending on which wing of the bird they came off of. They will have a natural curve to that side. It doesn't matter which you shoot...left or right. Some people think it does...but that is not my experience.

When you put the feathers on...assuming you are building them yourself, you buy a jig set up for that feather...at least my bitz is for right handed feathers. I think JoJan is that way to. Arizona EZ flech may take either...I dont' know.

I can tell you this for certain, you can not mix left and right on the same arrow or you will get a knuckleball effect and horrible flight. I know this first hand.

If you are going to order them already built, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will put in my .02 cents. I was talking to a guy at Academy before season that is supposed to be "the bowhunter gooroo" and he told me that feathers were 10-15fps faster. To me that is a significant difference so I refletched all my arrows with feathers. I bought all "right" and just made sure all the packages said "right" and I set me up a fletching device on a TV tray and did it myself. I was shooting my bow with 1 pin at 15-20yds, then my 2nd pin was for 25yds, and my 3rd pin was for 30yds, I adjusted my sights and I only have 1 pin now. My 1 pin shoots dead on accurate up to 25yds and then I have to aim about 2" high at 30yds, which for me takes out all the confusion and counting pins when you get "BUCK or for me DOE FEVER". So.....for me it was worth the switch because I definitely picked up some speed which means I have less drop out to 30 yards. I killed a doe a few weeks ago with the arrows fletched with feathers. I use a drop-away rest. I did notice that the feathers seem to shrink up if they have gotten wet but even when they look all pulled apart they still seem to shoot the same. The shrinking could be because you are supposed to spray them with water-proofing and I haven't yet. I'm pleased with them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Both my daughters are shooting feathers on their carbon arrows. One is using a whisker biscuit rest...the other use to, but has switched to a drop away because of the noise. They work fine, no problems. Both daughters killed animals last weekend.
> 
> Feathers come in right and left depending on which wing of the bird they came off of. They will have a natural curve to that side. It doesn't matter which you shoot...left or right. Some people think it does...but that is not my experience.
> 
> ...


What he said.

I shoot feathers, tried blazers in my compound but went back to feathers. Feathers are much more forgiving than any plastic vanes and seem to fly better in my opinion. Over the years I've used them on every shaft type that has it the market. Currently I'm using feathers on both my cedar and carbon arrows, for all three of my bows.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank's fellas. Next question. Is there one Feather better than the other in your oppinion? I guess what i'm saying is, is there a better manufacturer than another. Gander MTN carries feathers I believe. Bass pro has some as well. I'm not really concerned with speed. I just want tighter groups. I have considered going to a drop away rest.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I use more Trueflight feathers than any others, but I've gotten some great deals on ebay on bulk Gateway feathers that I've really liked. Here is the ebay store I got them from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Bullseye-Feathers . All my Trueflight feathers I get from http://www.3riversarchery.com/ because the have the best price on the 5.5 inch shield cut feathers.

Not saying Grander MTN and BPS have bad stuff, but I try and stay away from places like those for my archery needs. Of course there is always a time when I need something last minute and ordering it doesn't work. If they carry name brand feathers theys should be alright, but I'd wonder if they had their own brand of feathers.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank's BH. Another question. I don't have any of the tools required to install the vanes nor the knowledge. And, I just don't really feel that confident in my own work when it comes to these thing's. Question is, would you trust BPS or GM to install them for you. I've had a few redone already from GM and, so far, i've had no problem. But, they were plastic vanes. I've seen them install feathers for other people but, i've never heard weather or not it was a good or bad job.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

IF your in the Houston area, south go to Sante Fe Archery and they will fix you up properly, or north head over to The Bow Zone and Richard or one of the other fellows will get it done for you properly. Either place you might have to come back a day or so later depending on what type of day they are having, customer wise that is, not attitude. It does take a little bit to get the jigs set up, clamped, and for the glue to dry. There are other places like Viking and another one out East of town but I can't call the name. They are all great places. The do however all charge a couple bucks per arrow, unless you buy them new there. 

I have been doing my own using the Arizona EZ Fletch. IT is pretty basic, clean the shaft of the arrow. set three feathers in the arms of the jig, install the arrow, apply the glue to the edged of the feather, fold up the arms, release the spring on the bottom and slide the clamp down on the top. Set it aside for about 10 minutes and go on to the next one. 

I have the Carbon Right Helical tool and it will only do RW feathers. Not a biggie to me. It will handle everything from the smallest vane up to a full 5" feather. Makes it fun to try out different color combo's as well as different vanes or feathers to see how much differences they do make.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with everyone i think...I prefer feathers because of the forgiveness and stability of the arrow in flight. I haven't seen a broadhead, feathers couldn't steer straight. However, in my opinion, feathers make a little more noise(not much) than plastic vanes. If you can make 4 inch plastic vanes group well then you're set. Feathers will get matted down when wet if you don't waterproof them. Currently I shoot 4 inch plastic vanes with as much right helical as i can get. This works for me but everyone's setup is different. The little blazers never would group well for me either. Experiment with all kinds of fletchings to see what works for you. Good Luck!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Screeminreel said:


> IF your in the Houston area, south go to Sante Fe Archery and they will fix you up properly, or north head over to The Bow Zone and Richard or one of the other fellows will get it done for you properly. Either place you might have to come back a day or so later depending on what type of day they are having, customer wise that is, not attitude. It does take a little bit to get the jigs set up, clamped, and for the glue to dry. There are other places like Viking and another one out East of town but I can't call the name. They are all great places. The do however all charge a couple bucks per arrow, unless you buy them new there.
> 
> I have been doing my own using the Arizona EZ Fletch. IT is pretty basic, clean the shaft of the arrow. set three feathers in the arms of the jig, install the arrow, apply the glue to the edged of the feather, fold up the arms, release the spring on the bottom and slide the clamp down on the top. Set it aside for about 10 minutes and go on to the next one.
> 
> I have the Carbon Right Helical tool and it will only do RW feathers. Not a biggie to me. It will handle everything from the smallest vane up to a full 5" feather. Makes it fun to try out different color combo's as well as different vanes or feathers to see how much differences they do make.


I totally agree, Santa Fe Archery is where I'd go if I didn't do my own. There are some other good shops in the Houston area also. Where are you located and maybe someone can point you in the right direction to a good shop.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> I will put in my .02 cents. I was talking to a guy at Academy before season that is supposed to be "the bowhunter gooroo" and he told me that feathers were 10-15fps faster. To me that is a significant difference so I refletched all my arrows with feathers. I bought all "right" and just made sure all the packages said "right" and I set me up a fletching device on a TV tray and did it myself. I was shooting my bow with 1 pin at 15-20yds, then my 2nd pin was for 25yds, and my 3rd pin was for 30yds, I adjusted my sights and I only have 1 pin now. My 1 pin shoots dead on accurate up to 25yds and then I have to aim about 2" high at 30yds, which for me takes out all the confusion and counting pins when you get "BUCK or for me DOE FEVER". So.....for me it was worth the switch because I definitely picked up some speed which means I have less drop out to 30 yards. I killed a doe a few weeks ago with the arrows fletched with feathers. I use a drop-away rest. I did notice that the feathers seem to shrink up if they have gotten wet but even when they look all pulled apart they still seem to shoot the same. The shrinking could be because you are supposed to spray them with water-proofing and I haven't yet. I'm pleased with them.


Its been awhile BUT I'm thinking feathers are slower, especially if in a helical fletch, yrs back we shot both thru a chono if I remember correctly it was about 10-15 ft slower, same loss with a peep....WW


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in Sugarland. So, the only bow shop other than GM or BP that I could think of would be Viking Archery. Thank's for your help guy's.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Viking is a good shop that has been in business a long time. Santa Fe Archery isn't that far from Sugarland either, about 45 minutes or so. Good luck what ever way you go, and make sure to take your bow with you. That way they can suggest a feather size for you.


----------

